# Spot for a mullet fishermen



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I've got a spot on my boat this year for a mullet fisherman. Looking for someone that has done it commercially before and if you have a few nets it will be a plus. I've got cast nets and sienes, boat with permits, and an established market.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

??? Anyone want a job or to earn a Restricted Species endorsement?


----------



## DED FIS (Mar 20, 2012)

where are you out of? i live in milton, would love to get my rs. fish blackwater bay to east bay. pm me please


----------

